# "PERCH"



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

If anyone is interested the bite is on!! N+S of Green, F+G can area. Friends of mine were getting shiners from Jeanette's.
3 and 4 man limits the last 4 days.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

What are these "perch" of which you speak? Jokes aside, thanks for the post. Will make my annual trek up from Lorain next week.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have caught 4 perch this week while trolling at Fairport. The fish were 10" to 12" long. The last one came on a perch colored shallow bandit on a dipsy. I was thinking what is a perch doing eating a perch colored bandit? lol


----------



## Adamfletcher796 (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m heading up Wednesday with a friend. He was saying that he’s bagging his limit in about an hour. I’m big time excited about going.

Funny story: 
Last year he really talked up the perch but we didn’t catch a single one. Instead we caught a cooler full of bass. I keep saying that we ought to be day dreaming about bass so we catch a cooler full of perch 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

tnt1958 said:


> If anyone is interested the bite is on!! N+S of Green, F+G can area. Friends of mine were getting shiners from Jeanette's.
> 3 and 4 man limits the last 4 days.


What size perch are they getting out west?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

We picked up a huge 14" trolling yesterday it was a monster i thought it was a small sheep. 10 of them out of cle and id be happy! Same size as the small eyes damn near! Nice filets


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bluewalleye said:


> What size perch are they getting out west?


The majority are 7"- 9" but a lot of 10"- 12" mixed in. Biggest was 13 3/4.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

A lot of perch being caught way west towards the Toledo intake as well

.Try 12 (& yes I said '12) to 23 fow anywhere within 1 to 4 miles of the intake.. They're there ..


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wildcat720 said:


> A lot of perch being caught way west towards the Toledo intake as well
> 
> .Try 12 (& yes I said '12) to 23 fow anywhere within 1 to 4 miles of the intake.. They're there ..
> [/QUOTE





Wildcat720 said:


> A lot of perch being caught way west towards the Toledo intake as well
> 
> .Try 12 (& yes I said '12) to 23 fow anywhere within 1 to 4 miles of the intake.. They're there ..


Were is closest ramp to there? Than


----------



## 1968Riv (Mar 5, 2011)

We headed to middle bass today on the ferry there was a bunch of boats just south of green of green today.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

tnt1958 said:


> The majority are 7"- 9" but a lot of 10"- 12" mixed in. Biggest was 13 3/4.


Ok thanks for the report. Going to have to call my dad and have him meet me over that way. Much appreciated.
What is the perch limit over on the west side of the lake?


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bluewalleye said:


> Ok thanks for the report. Going to have to call my dad and have him meet me over that way. Much appreciated.
> What is the perch limit over on the west side of the lake?


30 per person.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

tnt1958 said:


> 30 per person.


Ok thank you.


----------



## BuckeyeCommodore (Mar 30, 2015)

My uncle and I did well around Green yesterday. Moved around south and east of the island. Ended with 40 perch between the two of us. Nothing crazy, but not complaining bc it was really nice catching perch. Most came right off the bottom. I can't tell the difference between shiners but my uncle said they were emeralds.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Goldies have a yellow tinge to them and are muck more "durable". Emeralds are shimmery almost rainbow color and they scale off and break apart way easier


----------



## BuckeyeCommodore (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks. I think they were emeralds then


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Has the bite been good through the day? I wont be able to get up there till around 1130 tomorrow debating if I should make the trip. Be good to get the kids on some perch for a change instead of trolling 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I tried for perch yesterday around green. Ended with 3. Used spreaders, crappie rigs, single hooks with split shots, we couldn’t get them going.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Buddy and I got 53 perch a little SW of Green on Friday between 5-8pm. Dropped a few on the swing into the boat, but just couldn't squeak out the last few for the 2-man. The fish would come in flurries. Nothing for a little while, then quick action for 5-10 minutes. Mostly 8-9" fish, but a few larger. Got emeralds at Sandusky Bait Company at the Shelby Street ramp. It's a pretty long run over there from Sandusky Bay though.

Also as a public service announcement, get BoatUS (or any tow insurance)...on the way back to Sandusky (about 10 miles away from dock still), my boat shut down and I couldn't figure it out. Pulled out my phone and used the BoatUS app to request a tow, and they were there in less than an hour. Just got the survey this morning, and the tow cost $940. The $90 I paid for the 1-year membership has paid for itself now for many years and the tow boat was very professional and handled getting my boat back into the dock way better than I was expecting. This is a new-to-me boat for this season that I've run from Cleveland to Sandusky, and all over around the Islands this summer without any issue. I did every bit of preventative maintenance on it this spring before launch, but boats will have issues, it's inevitable at some point. The important part is to be prepared, and tow insurance is #1 on my checklist each year.

Let's hope for another decent perch season like last year! Go get the yellow gold!


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

How was the perch fishing this weekend? Thinking about coming up from Lorain next week, but that's a long haul if the fishing has slowed down.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't get out but heard from 2 of my dock neighbors, one who usually does well, that not much catching on Saturday. Those 2 usually go around Green island and north to the line for walleye or perch.
Rickerd


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

cast party said:


> How was the perch fishing this weekend? Thinking about coming up from Lorain next week, but that's a long haul if the fishing has slowed down.


A buddy and I also tried around Green on Saturday and only got a few to show for it. The graph was lit up the whole time, but the fish we kept were full of water fleas, so I'm assuming that's why they weren't hungry. From what I heard, B can was good and so was F can.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Saturday was good somewhere, since the clearers were slammed, then Sunday was pretty much dead.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Got some northeast of water intake, fish were there but slow pick..when I went in there were some guys at dock that said they went over to gravel bar..not sure where thats at..???


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Three buddies went out today and got three man limit in about 4 hours today. Not sure where.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Out yesterday, started at F can with a slowwww pick of small perch around 26’. Used crappie rigs. Bite all but stopped by noon. Picked up a couple more between F and E out further. Lots of marks between F and E just not interested in our Emeralds.
Just enough for dinner.


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

Saturday we were west of G can then next to can for hour each and slow, like 3 total. Moved northwest toward south of D, probably 2 miles from G and got em going better but not spectacular. Ended with 15 very good size and 1 24" eye. Caught variety and awesome day on water. Think if went there first we'd got least one person limit or more easily


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Who has emerald shiners around catawba area?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi way did yesterday we caught a limit of 8s 9s and very few 10 and 11s yesterday southwest of pib in 30 fow


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Multiple limits this week near A can and B can. Cut emeralds on crappie rigs. Light bite. Good quality.


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Fished b can today, got 40 . Not near the quality of the fish at green two weeks ago. Had many throw backs


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

B can today. Not limits, but a fun trip with my son and grandson. Cut shiners on crappie rigs with majority of fish caught on bottom hook in the mud.


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

Fished mid way around the range cans Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Got a little over 1/2 our limits, nice fish, most of them between 9 to 10 inches. Some of the 10+ fish were heavy for their size. Bite got slow each day after 8:30 AM.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Bedrock
I agree with the timing. Either best at daylight or at least before 10


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

2 man limit near B can yesterday. Cut shiners on 3 hook crappie rig. Most bites came on bottom hook.


----------

